# Newbie from Australia chucking up some pics!



## bdzy88 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey guys,

Im a newbie, my names dave 21 and i live in melbourne, australia.

Here are some pics of my Oct 08 Audi MK2 TTS..

Next will see APR tune, Forge Parts, Milltek Exhaust (turbo back), Tint & Stereo 

Cheers,


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 

interesting wheels, would not be my choice, but they make the car stand out


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice have you thought about getting the grill and rear valance painted gloss black :idea:


----------



## bdzy88 (Apr 7, 2009)

Haha.. yes i know the wheels are a bit different.

Pictures do not do them justice and need to be seen in real life to be appreciated.

I found the originals a little to bland.

As for the valance and front grille, i had thought about the OSIR gloss black however, i am still tossing up between it as these parts will make the TTS look like a normal TT..
*not that theres anything wrong with that but you wouldnt make a M3 look like a 325i*

Thanks for the comments.

Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bdzy88 said:


> Haha.. yes i know the wheels are a bit different.
> 
> Pictures do not do them justice and need to be seen in real life to be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Got to be honest I dont like the gray grill/valance on the TTS it just does not go with any thing else on the car IMOP :?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome , love the wheels. Really suit the car. 8)


----------



## Daniel87 (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks really nice mate!!


----------



## The Marksman (Apr 17, 2009)

bdzy88 said:


> *not that theres anything wrong with that but you wouldnt make a M3 look like a 325i*


No, but I'd love to make one look like a Fiat 500. :wink:


----------



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Stunning looking car mate!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

